# RICHMOND, BC | Galleria at Concord Gardens | 13 fl x 5 | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Galleria at Concord Gardens is a new condo and townhouse development By Concord Pacific currently under construction at 8671 Hazelbridge Way, Richmond. The development is scheduled for completion in 2021. Galleria at Concord Gardens has a total of 165 units. Sizes range from 552 to 1193 square feet.

The Galleria is a master-planned community, consisting of five towers divided into the Da Vinci Collection (Phase 1) and the Picasso Collection (Phase 2). Positioned next to the future Canada Line station with on-site retail and dedicated office spaces.

















































https://www.concordgalleria.com/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8286 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8287 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8288 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8289 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8290 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8992 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8993 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8994 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

